# Transfer of property ownership (mother to son) in ROI. Need solicitors ?



## DaveM1969 (19 Jun 2010)

hi I'm new to the forums and hope you can help. 

My mother (who lives in ireland) has property and land that she now wishes to transfer to me. She is the outright owner of the property and has a folio number and certificates to prove her ownership.

Do we need to go to a solicitor to complete the transfer or can we do it ourselves dealing with the land registry or the property authority.

Will we need to pay any stamp duty or fees for the transfer apart from the usual form fees etc with the land registry.

Should this be simply a case of changing the register of deeds from my mum to me or is there a lot more involved.

I'd like to keep it as simple as possible to avoid stress for my mum. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I'm new to this process. 

I currently live in England and the property in question is on the west  coast of Ireland.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## Neg Covenant (23 Jun 2010)

You need a valuer. You may have to pay stamp duty. The deed will have to be adjudicated in the stamps office. You will need a PPS number from the Dept of Social Welfare. You will need somebody to file your gift tax return under the new system. You will need a proper deed of transfer drafted by your solicitor. You will need to register the deal with the property registration authority. You will need a declaration of solvency by your mother. You will need a family home declaration. Your solicitor my deem it prudent to get other info from your mother to deal with queries on title by any future purchaser.

Bottom line, you need a solicitor. Somebody who lives near your mother may be best so it is easy for your mother to visit them to sign documents.


----------

